# Halodrol-50 , Trenabol-depot, protein, creatine



## juddwoo (Feb 12, 2006)

I was curious, I am taking Halodrol-50, creatine and whey protien. I am starting my trenabol depot in about a week. Should I discontinue the halodrol and the creatine, or should continue using them all together. Usually when I cycle I do juice and protein only. Any feed back or past experiences would be appreciated, I want to get the best results as possible to maximize my on cycle gains and I already have these products on hand. Please let me know.


----------



## stackdmofo91086 (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont know about the tren and halodrol, but i personally save the creatine for post cycle to try and keep gains.


----------



## thechopper (Feb 24, 2006)

Save the creatine for PCT. Let the Tren do the work during the cycle.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 24, 2006)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> Halodrol-50, trenabol depot




Can't answer. I don't believe in OTC supplements. But if it does something for you, please let us know.

Are you taking any test with that trenabol?


----------



## juddwoo (Feb 25, 2006)

*no*

No test but everyone is busting my balls about adding in some test. Why the test, I need to know why, it has really bad sides which the tren does not have


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 25, 2006)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> No test but everyone is busting my balls about adding in some test. Why the test, I need to know why, it has really bad sides which the tren does not have


What side effects? Test is naturally produced in your body. What side effects is that causing?
Tren and deca both have the ability to cause loss of sexual function without test.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 25, 2006)

If your not worried about getting it up for 3 or 4 months then don't worry about it, but steriods usually work better (synergistically) when stacked! If not for the sake of your sexual function, then at least for the sake of added gains! Test is not all that bad for bloating etc. It is your diet that really controls this. I am quite defined right now 2 months into a cycle using Andropen 275 (sustenon) at 825 mg/week!


----------



## powermad (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, the halodrol contains a good amount of DMT/Madol, which is very androgenic like test, it really ups sex drive, mood and agression.  The rest is an OT precursor which should be like dbol w/o the water.  (halodrol was tested and it contained a bunch of dmt and only a small amount of OT precursor).

I doubt it will be enough to counter-act tren's side-effects, you may wanna pick up a bottle of test and run 250mg per week or so just to be safe.  It never hurts to include test in a cycle.


----------



## juddwoo (Feb 25, 2006)

*ok*

I will pick up some test this week. thanks for the feedback


----------



## naase2004 (May 28, 2007)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> No test but everyone is busting my balls about adding in some test. Why the test, I need to know why, it has really bad sides which the tren does not have



IMO the only time the sides are bad is when you get stupid with it and do not do your studying. Just make sure you keep the nolva running with it!


----------

